# How to make ENWorld properly wrap to window?



## Dark Jezter (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings.  One problem that has happened since the new update is that ENWorld no longer seems to wrap to my window properly, and as a result the rightmost part of the page disappears under the scroll bar.  This gets especially annoying when reading threads because the "post quick reply" button is inaccessable, as are the final 1 or 2 pages in multi-page threads.  I've tried changing my monitor resolution and fiddling around with Internet Explorer setting, but the problem persists.

Has anybody else had this problem and discovered a solution?

Attached are a couple of screenshots I took of the problem.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 10, 2005)

I've not observed this problem in IE or Firefox, so I'm stumped as to a cause.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 10, 2005)

Out of interest, do you still see the problem when IE isn't maximised?


----------



## Greylock (Jan 10, 2005)

I see this quite often when the forum is slow and the page is loading at a snails pace. Goes away after a bit, though.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep.  It happens when both when IE is maximized and when it is windowed.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, after a little tinkering, I finally found the problem.  Apparantly it was a problem with my web proxy program (the Proxomitron).  When I put ENWorld in my bypass list, it wraps fine to the window.  Problem solved.

Thanks to anybody who tried to help me, though!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Jan 11, 2005)

Use Firefox


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Use Firefox



 Nah. Use Avant.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

*bump*

This old problem is cropping up again. Minor quibble, what with the site being so swift.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 24, 2005)

Read the thread.  For the last poster the problem was local software.  Check to see if this isn't your case as well.


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

I've seen this before, but it never "stuck" in the wide open mode. I'll switch to Firefox and see if it persists...


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

Nope. Loaded up ever so briefly sized correctly,  then popped back out past the edge of my screen. Strange. Everything was fine when I logged in around midnight CST.


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm having this issue too -- machine is at 800x600.  This is in electric blue style; I'll try some others just in case.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, I'll look into this - but for the moment this is low priority - I have some much more serious problems running amok (read the announcement)


----------



## Greylock (Jan 24, 2005)

No problem. I know you've got a lot going on, and it's only an inconvenience. Just wanted to put the info out there. Have you had any sleep at all this weekend?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes, some.  Eventually even I sleep.


----------



## Harold as a Verb (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi,

Same problem here.

Only happened since server switch. I'm using Firefox, tried all different theme settings, and my maximum resolution is 800x600*.

(* Related note: hopefully you can change/remove the fixed width stuff - like "width=912" in the Display Options footer - to something based off reading the windows' dimension properties for those tied to a lower resolution.)

... All after catching up on well-earned sleep, of course.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone (Castellen I think) mentioned in another thread that there was a setting "width=912" pixels in the page code somewhere.

So everyone with 800x600 displays are getting the same thing, I think.

But I'm sure we can live with it for a while. Make sure you get your sleep MrMM.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah. I agree that is very likely linked to using 800x600.

I was experiencing the problem on my home machine (800x600) on firefox but on a different machine (1024x768) on firefox it looks fine.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2005)

I was having this problem and after switching resolution it stopped, so just have to get used to a differnet look


----------

